# Peter Gsbriel the passion



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I really like the long version of the it is accomplished on the passion album of Peter Gabriel, very nice theme sound like jesus indeed may i says holy.You guys like this theme, dont know if the rest of the album is that good .

ps I did a typo in peter gabriel name sorry guys, how weak...


----------

